
MariaDB quietly releases mariadb/mysql driver-level connection pool - compiotr
Documentation: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mariadb.com&#x2F;kb&#x2F;en&#x2F;library&#x2F;pool-datasource-implementation&#x2F;<p>There is a (non-existant) discussion about the feature on JIRA: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jira.mariadb.org&#x2F;browse&#x2F;CONJ-522
.
It is to me unclear how this compares to HikariCP etc as I can´t find any benchmarks yet.
======
compiotr
Comment from HikariCP:
[https://github.com/brettwooldridge/HikariCP/issues/1040#issu...](https://github.com/brettwooldridge/HikariCP/issues/1040#issuecomment-349663869)

